# Trivia 2/13



## luckytrim (Feb 13, 2020)

trivia 2/13
DID YOU KNOW...
On average, six people die every year climbing Mt.  Everest.

1. In 1940, actress Betty Grable had which part of her anatomy  insured for 
$1 million?
2. Members of which profession would be most likely to read  the weekly 
journal 'The Lancet'?
  a. - Lawyers
  b. - Surgeons
  c. - Police Officers
  d. - Architects
3. Which colony in what would become the U.S. was founded as a  haven for 
Catholics?
  a. - Rhode Island
  b. - Georgia
  c. - Delaware
  d. - Maryland
4. Arctophily is the collecting of ....
  a. - Snow globes
  b. - Porcelain Dolls
  c. - Teddy Bears
  d. - Drink Coasters
5. Can you recall the first names of the fictional "Blues  Brothers" ?
6. Strange Words are These; ENNUI...
  a. - Feeling of Boredom
  b. - Feeling of Uselessness
  c. - Feeling of Distrust
  d. - Feeling of Isolation
7. What was the name of the troublemaking twins in "The Cat in  the Hat" by 
Dr. Seuss?
8. Queequeg is a character in what Novel ?
  a. - The Last of the Mohicans
  b. - Moby Dick
  c. - Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee
  d. - The Pilgrim's Progress

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The word "smog" is an acronym for "Sulphurous Metacarbonic  Ozone Gas".
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Legs
2. - b
3. - d
4. - c
5. Jake & Elwood
6. - a
7. Thing One & Thing Two
8. - b

CRAP !!
The word "smog" is a combination of the words "Smoke" and  "Fog".


----------

